# kuhn gmd 600 disc mower parts manuel or diagram



## hokieman (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone got a Kuhn GMD 600hd parts Manuel. Pivot pin insert on frame broke what is it real parts name?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You can view disc cutter parts catalogs on JDparts.com as Kuhn built 1st JD disc cutters model 240 & 260


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Finally found it. See post #7. (Thanks again, cannonball!)


----------

